# Recess plays hookey trolling/deep dropping trip



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

Well we struck out yesterday guys...on wahoo. We loaded the boat with gear and ate a fine meal prepared by Captain Gene's better half, Nona. We headed out of the pass at first light, and we wanted to head west and target wahoo around some of closer in rigs. The water was cleaner than we expected...it was green, not muddy. We put out a full spread and after about 30 minutes, SMACK. The reel in the shotgun position goes off. well, we were quickly able to determine that this wasn't a wahoo..about 5 or 6 minutes later, a nice 40 or so lb amberjack pops to the surface. we trolled around a little longer, and then we decided to have some fun with the jacks. We are going to battle some serious fish close to the rig, so we each select our most robust jigging combo in our arsenols. First drop, Tim and I both hookup, Gene motors the boat (not motorboats) away from the rig....5 or so minutes later, and we both ice nice fish. We take turns doingthis and boat a couple of more fish. Well, only one more for the limit. We decide we want to go big...so we starttrying to jig up some bonito...Tim delivers, wesend it down on a live bait rig. SMACK!Cliff reels, circle hook finds it home, Gene again motors away from the rig, and the battle is on. Cliff fights the fish for 10 or 15 minutes, and eventually,a 75lb AJ comes to the surface. We decide this big fella won't make great table fare, take apicture and send her back to her home. We do this a couple more times boating fish a touch smaller and release those as well. To get the last aj for the limit, we turn back to jigging to get a smallerbut legal fish in the boat. 

wesee Petronius in the distance and were still in the jigging moodso wedecided to go have some funwith blackfins. Well, we marked fish initially andboated 3 blackfinsquickly. However, there were several boats there, and the fish sounded...they didn't seem too hungry once they went deep. We didn't feel like waiting around for them to become hungry again or run to another rig, so we decided to turn the boat north and check out some new deep dropping spots found using bathymetric maps. 

We ended up having our best day for Yellow Edge grouper. They yellow edge to snowy ratio was about 3 or 4: 1.....which is nice, because yellowedges are even tastier than snowys. We pickup some grouper, add some long tail bass, a nice 12 or so lb golden tile, some blue lines, and we call it a day. Tim gets the grouper master title for the day with a 20lb yellowedge grouper. I had a lot of fun yesterday guys and can't wait for the next one.Rob took some pictures that I'm sure he will post.


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

i should have played hooky with ya sounds like you guys had a awesome day!~ 

scot


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

What a great Report!!

Awesome day to be on the water for sure. 

Congrats on the fine catches. :clap


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Great day on the Lake of Mexico yesterday. Conditions were ideal and the water color was much better than we could have ever imagined, with the rescent chlorophyl shots, that we have been seeing lately. B-rad has already done a fine job with the report, here are a few action shots from the day.










Cliff hooked up to a massive jack, he really enjoys the pain.










Its a good thing when it take two guys to hold up a fish. AJ was released to fight another day. We repeated the process one more time then got back on the troll.










Tim with the largest Snowy of the day.










Cliff with a very tasy Scorpion fish, Cliff be careful that fishit'll leave a mark if he fins you.










Tim and B-rad witha pair ofYellowedge grouper. Now thats some fine eatting right there, taste wise in the GOM it does not get much better than that.










B-rad with a great Golden Tile, sorry about any confusion on the first post I was still half asleep when I put it up.










Beautiful long tailed sea bass.










Tim the ole Grouper Master once again finishes the day off with the largest Yellowedge we have ever taken. 










B-rad in Sniper positin as we glide into the last spot ofthe day to dosome recon for a future trip. The recon on the spot went well, now we are just waiting on the shallow water grouper season to open back up.

Team Recess

Rob


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Sounds like a real blast guys. Those Jacks really sound fun...


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Ok.. Just saw the pics. Now I'm really jealous.


----------



## AaronBarnes (Sep 7, 2009)

:bowdown


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

> *Corpsman (3/20/2010)*Sounds like a real blast guys. Those Jacks really sound fun...


All of the jacks we caught were very thick...they had been eating well around that rig.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

:clap Tim you sure dont mess around!!

Clif my hats off to ya.. fine jack sir

Did you catch him on a jigging set up?

Allways better with the great pics... thanks for posting


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

NICE! :clap

Tim and Cliff, it was great to see you at the party! If your luck with slick water continues into the warm weather, you need to bring water skis!!!!! LOL

P.S. I tried Nona's double corn chowder (with snowy) recipe......WOW! Thanks Nona! :bowdown


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Wow, you could not asks for a better weather day to go and try for the first wahoo of the year. But we struck out. Was able to catch a few bottom fish, eat some good food and talk about about the upcoming season. Another, good day offshore with friends. Gene


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice looking fish all around. It was flat as it gets out there for march for sure. Water was definitely pretty out around 50-60 miles compared to the satellite data. We also had some luck with aj's, 1 yellowedge, 1 snowy, 3 longtails,and 4 bluelinetiles. Post later. This year is shaping up to be a good one so far if the weather continues to be anything like it has been the first three months or so on the good days. Hell of a yellowedge for sure.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Very nice!! great report and pic's! thanks for sharing:clap


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

First i have to say ,Man that was fun. The weather could'nt have been any better. It was to bad the wahoo didn't show but thats fishing. Everyone came togeher as the team we are yesterday and the final product was outstanding with a few fish to boot also.I have to say great job to Cliff and Rob on the nice Ajs and dad for dialing in on the spots And Brad we are sorry you had to miss out on the big baits being sent down, but you were occupied at the time. But you did score some very nice yellowedges.And for me i got my title back for another week but i know i have some fierce competition headed my way.Thanks again guys for the great trip it was one that i won't forget .





 Here is the video from yesterday.

TIM


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

> *recess (3/20/2010)*First i have to say ,Man that was fun. The weather could'nt have been any better. It was to bad the wahoo didn't show but thats fishing. Everyone came togeher as the team we are yesterday and the final product was outstanding with a few fish to boot also.I have to say great job to Cliff and Rob on the nice Ajs and dad for dialing in on the spots And Brad we are sorry you had to miss out on the big baits being sent down, but you were occupied at the time. But you did score some very nice yellowedges.And for me i got my title back for another week but i know i have some fierce competition headed my way.Thanks again guys for the great trip it was one that i won't forget .
> 
> I have a video i will put up shortly it came out really nice and i hope yall enjoy it. I'm going over now to download it up after lunch.
> 
> TIM


i second that....thanks to Gene for dialing in on the deep drop spots and positioning around the rigs.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

another great day for Recess. congratulations guy's. nice a.j. i can't wait to get back out.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Gene you are the guru of the deep drop team! How are you getting power to those reels? Are you using the clips or have you rigged up plugs and receptacles?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

We also played hookie. We saw your truck and trailer at Sherman Cove when we got there and also when we got back late ourselves. So we know you guys were out there a ways loading that boat. Great report.


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

> *Kim (3/20/2010)*Gene you are the guru of the deep drop team! How are you getting power to those reels? Are you using the clips or have you rigged up plugs and receptacles?


 Kim /Tim was able to rig up some 110 AC plugs. Two forward and two aft. Cheap, but they work great. Gene


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

My hat is off to Tim, I never thought of using the 110 VAC receptacles. More economical than the trolling plug setup and just as good with the water proof covers.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

> *recess (3/20/2010)*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKUv7xJ3kkQ Here is the video from yesterday.
> 
> TIM


like the footage, Tim.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Great video!!! thanks for sharing:clap


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Man looks you guys had a lot of fun! I have to hand it to you guys sticking together as a team and getting along so well and keeping it fun!! Regardless of how big or how many, having fun is number one!



MSyellowfin


----------



## Sea That (Dec 12, 2009)

I like the video you guys make those jacks look easy. How far down were you droping the bonita?


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

> *Sea That (3/20/2010)*I like the video you guys make those jacks look easy. How far down were you droping the bonita?


 I would say the bonita's were maybe a 100 feet and still going down, when the first attack happen. My part in the whole affair was to back the boat to the rig. And when Tim or Rob yell's GoGo Go. I point the bow to open water and hit the trottles. I always have the easy part. They are awell seasonedcrew in the back and work together extremely well.Some times when I am watching them fish I say to myself ( manby them working well together thay make it look so easy)Just don't tell them that I said so. Gene


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

that was one of the best trips ever. the weather as good as it can possibly get, the full grew together,steaks fit for a kings table and hungry fish under the boat. what else is there to say about that day on the water other than team work puts fish on the deck and friendship makes the daythat much more enjoyable. thanks guys for a great day and my personal best aj. every trip is an adventure.:clap


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Nice job guy's!!!! 

I saw Fridays forecast and was helpless to acton it, between the boys, and the boat being down!!!! :reallycrying

When I saw your truck, I really started :banghead.

Thanks for posting and proving once again, that there are some great fish to be caught in the GOM!!!!

Gene, you are certainly the master of getting on the fish, and your crew is the best at boating them!!! :bowdown

Cliff, how much ibprofen did you have to take!!!! :letsdrink


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Sounds like you all Had a Great Day, as Always!! Glad you all Got out, Nice Job Guy's,!!


----------



## 1bandit (Jul 17, 2009)

Congrats on the catch guys, One of the best days to be off shore I can remember. We went by y'all but could not raise you on the radio. 

We spanked the goldens and took a dozen grouper. Could you tell a difference on the bottom machine? Seemed like mine was working a lot better in the auto mode. We went out Saturday too and got our arse kicked by 4' seas.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

HEY SCOTT,ACTUALLY DIDN,T FEEL IT TILL THE NEXT MORNING. I WAS TOO PUMPED UP ON ADRENALIN. HAD TO DO SOME WORK AT A FRIENDS HOUSE YESTERDAY AND I COULD FEEL IT IN MY SHOULDERS. BUT I'D DO IT ALL OVER AGAIN TODAY IF I COULD GET THERE. FEEL THE BURN,LETS YA KNOW YOUR ALIVE!!LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Those yellowedge grouper are beautiful! I know you guys are getting the cheeks and throats off of these fish. I sure hope someone is taking the ribcages. Next to the throats and cheeks that is my favorite.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

another fine trip and report!!! cliff that one hell of an AJ !!


----------



## slipsinker (Apr 28, 2009)

Great report guys... Saw that purple hull out there friday, just knew ya`ll were slaying them... Have to ask, Did you guys catch any Ruby Red Lips? 1Bandit and I have not caught a single one the last few trips.... We are concerned that maybe someone is targeting this speciesoke You guys are best... Old guys rule....Burt


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Not sure if they are now....butI got some my last trip with them!!!and cooked them last night:clap



















Thanks Gene and crew!! I'm still enjoying the bounty from fishing with you guys!!


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

Last night, we made sushi.here is a tuna appetizer...tunacoated with olive oil and sesame oil and then lightly seared....served with a home made ponzu sauce. Tonight, we'll have yellowedge grouper almondine.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Those pics are painful to look at. Haven't had fresh fish in months.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Awesome post as always, way to go. The big purple boat scores again.:bowdown Thanks for sharing and those pics and vid are just fantastic.:clap


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

my fiance wanted to have grouper parmesan instead of almondine and offered to cook, so we had the parmesan. The way she makes this dish, it's just like chicken parmesan but with fish. 

Yellowedge Grouper Parmesan:


----------



## Papa Z (Sep 24, 2009)

:toast :toast :toast


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

This dish was golden fry yellowedge grouper, sea food melody, fresh aspargus. Nona cook it so you know the taste was out of this world.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

> *slipsinker (3/21/2010)*Great report guys... Saw that purple hull out there friday, just knew ya`ll were slaying them... Have to ask, Did you guys catch any Ruby Red Lips? 1Bandit and I have not caught a single one the last few trips.... We are concerned that maybe someone is targeting this speciesoke You guys are best... Old guys rule....Burt


----------



## mickeyt1reef (Jan 5, 2010)

Awesome VIDEO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alm (Aug 23, 2008)

Team Recess what are the order you guys think the better eating fish are.rose fish/long tailed sea bass/bairrel fish/snow grouper/yellowedge grouper/golden tile/grey tile? Thanks AL you guys are the best when i grow up i want to be half as good as you guys.


----------



## alm (Aug 23, 2008)

Fiver you are a wise man.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

Some recipes call for thicker filets (yellowedge, snowy, golden tile). Some call for smaller filets (long tail bass, spinycheek scorpionfish.) None of these species have any type of 'fishy' flavor, so it really just comes down to personal preference regarding the texture and size of filets. 

Right now, my personal ranking would be:

1a) yellowedge grouper

1b) golden tilefish

3) snowy grouper

4) long tail bass

5) spiny cheek scorpionfish

All of these have excellent food value. Barrelfish and blue line tilefish tasteok when fried, but I wouldn't rank them anywhere close tothe 5 other species mentioned above. Barrelfish is kind of chewy....it has a similar texture to a warsaw grouper if you've ever had warsaw. Blue line tilefish aren't as firm as their golden cousins, and they have somewhat of a chalky taste to me...food value could be compared tolane snapperin my opinion.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

HEY B-RAD, I LIKE YOUR ORDER OF SELECTION WITH ONE EXCPTION, I'D HAVE TO PUT THE LONGTAIL BASS AT THE TOP AND I HAVEN'T TRIED THE SPINYCHEEK YET. NEXT TIME WE CATCH ONE I'LL MAKE SURE THAT I GET A SLICE.

THAT YELLOW EDGE DISH LOOKS ABSOLUTLY TASTETY!!!:hungry


----------

